# Slim's Detailing South Coast Open Day - Sunday 24th May



## Slim's

Hey guys,

We're running an open day in Portsmouth on Bank Holiday Sunday, 24th May from 10AM. Here's what we have lined up:

- Show and shine competition. Winners getting a Slim's gift voucher to spend in store or online & runners up prizes too.

- Product Demonstrations. Machine polishing demo's using Koch Chemie, Flex & Meguiar's products. Hands on tutorials, learn the techniques of the pro's (if you're not already a pro of course!)

- BBQ. Yeah - BBQ! We'll be cooking up complimentary burgers, sausages & other tasties all day. So that's FREE Grub for all, Ronald McDonald isn't this generous.

- Slim's Shop. The store will be open throughout the event, stocking our full range of products including Auto Finesse, Autoglym, Meguiar's, Dodo Juice, Chemical Guys, Swissvax, Valetpro, Carpro & well there's another 30 odd brands but I'll be here all day typing them (I'm slow at typing). Our show team will be on hand with any advice or guidance too.

- New products, we'll have the new Slim's air fresheners, the latest Auto Finesse additions & some new gear too from Chemical Guys.

- Car meet. If none of the above is of major interest, well there's always the sight of lots of nice motors on your doorstep. Come on down, grab a drink and take it all in.

Times & how to get here:

Open: 10am till 4pm.

Address: Unit B4 Mountbatten Business Park, Jackson Close, Drayton, Portsmouth, PO6 1US.

Directions: We're 5 minutes off of the M27, the second major exit after the Peugeot dealership. When entering the estate, if you're in a dropped motor, turn left by Plumbase to go around the speed bump. There is another bump further up, which you can mount the dropped curb on to avoid (Next to Second hand tyre shop).

So that's what we are up to. We hope you can join us. If you have any questions in the meantime, contact [email protected] or call us on 02392 205165.

Further info can be found here: https://www.facebook.com/events/832932483449965/

Hope to see some of you next week - The Slim's Team


----------



## Alfieharley1

Shame this is to fair from me  I would be very interested to know about the New CG products


----------



## k9vnd

Alfieharley1 said:


> Shame this is to fair from me  I would be very interested to know about the New CG products


Cg v07 shampoo sam


----------



## ZAFBLOKE

Damn missed this only just up the road in Havant too


----------



## Slim's

ZAFBLOKE said:


> Damn missed this only just up the road in Havant too


There's always next time - we're at Goodwood this weekend as well for Players Classic. Not too far a trip


----------

